
Blazor Redux – Using Redux with C#/F# Clientside via WASM - keithnz
https://github.com/torhovland/blazor-redux
======
keithnz
I'm wondering if we are going to see a big drop off on the use of javascript
over the next few years as various langauges do similar things to this by
targetting webassembly. It seems like a massive advantage if your target
minimum version browsers are all WASM compatible..

For Blazor the biggest concern would be the runtime size ( quoted as < 1meg )

